# Open spot on a YF tuna trip in Venice Aug 2



## fish_n_ girl (Jun 16, 2011)

My hubby & I are going on a charter next Saturday August 2nd out of Venice LA. with a few friends. The 6th member of our crew backed out. We are fishing with capt. Josh Howard from Deep South Charters.(link below) It is a 10-12 hour trip. We are mainly targeting Yellow Fin Tuna. We went March of last year & had a great time even though the YF bite was not good that day we filled up the peg board with other fish.(see attached pic) The trip will be about $517 which includes a place to stay at a private rental (mobile home) at Kingfish Lodge (link below) for Friday & Saturday night, & the charter itself, fish cleaning, fuel, deck hand tip etc. You just provide Gallon Freezer Bags for the fish & a $5.00 Louisiana Fishing licence. (The fish is divided up between the crew) if you are interested email me at [email protected] 


https://www.facebook.com/KingfishLodges
https://www.faceboo​k.com/pages/Deep-South-Charters-Inc/183850388365139


----------



## fish_n_ girl (Jun 16, 2011)

We have a full crew now


----------

